# Pressure regulator vs regulated spray body?



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

What's everyone's thoughts on this?

Do you like having the pressure regulation at the control valve or at each individual body?

Obviously cost being a factor with a large system but I like having each body with it's own regulation; just makes me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You will have near perfect pressure regulation with regulated spray bodies. With a pressure regulated valve there will be some differences in pressure due to differences in pipe length, number of bends, number of fittings, etc.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

And that's my thoughts on it. I understand with a properly designed system you don't "need" regulation at each spray body as it should be taken into account when designing but there's no way of actually getting the same pressure across the entire system.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

bernstem said:


> You will have near perfect pressure regulation with regulated spray bodies. With a pressure regulated valve there will be some differences in pressure due to differences in pipe length, number of bends, number of fittings, etc.


@burntfire Check your state/county laws...some have mandated the use of pressure-regulating spray bodies.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Doing it at the head allows a lot of flexibility for system design. Maybe I'm a perfectionist but if the heads are regulated, there's no doubt about each head running at the same/proper pressure.


----------

